# F&M Expressions Question



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

Anyone know if F&M has changed ownershop recently?? Say in the last 8 months.

Just wondering.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

No idea.....But I have not seen anything that would lead me to think that....


----------

